# What’s the best car for Uber?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

No smarty replies. Anyways I’ve been driving my Lexus for a long time and it’s starting to break down and the gas isn’t getting any better.

Last night I made $139 but spent I $36 in gas. I need to get a hybrid or something. Gas always takes 25 to 30 percent of income.

What’s the most economical car for Uber? What’s the best SUV?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

What’s your budget?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Prius


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What's your budget?


20,000

And I prefer an suv size


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> 20,000


Cash?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Cash?


yea


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

An auction bucket Chevy. Put 4k in the car, seat covers, and tires.
Any more is a waste.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

You should rethink the SUV idea. If live in a hot market for XL and that's your plan, good. But an SUV for X is simply throwing money away. Now I dont personally go for the cheapest, as I enjoy a decent ride and like happy pax, so I recommend a 3-6 year old Accord or Camry. Reliable, good gas mileage, pleasant to drive, comfy in back.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

These have been known to make the most profit


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

toyota high lander


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

$20K is not going to buy a very new SUV that will qualify for XL


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> No smarty replies. Anyways I've been driving my Lexus for a long time and it's starting to break down and the gas isn't getting any better.
> 
> Last night I made $139 but spent I $36 in gas. I need to get a hybrid or something. Gas always takes 25 to 30 percent of income.
> 
> What's the most economical car for Uber? What's the best SUV?


If you're going to drive for a living get a Prius, good on gas, low maintenance and holds the road extremely well.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

2013-2016 Dodge Dart SXT 2.4L tigershark engine. Don't get Dart with the turbo trust me. Keep it filled with full synthetic. Don't rev the engine past 3,000 much and it will last a long time. Keep an eye on the motor oil as it will burn it regularly. I know it's not motor oil and it's full synthetic now, but you get my drift.


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

June132017 said:


> 2013-2016 Dodge Dart SXT 2.4L tigershark engine. Don't get Dart with the turbo trust me. Keep it filled with full synthetic. Don't rev the engine past 3,000 much and it will last a long time. Keep an eye on the motor oil as it will burn it regularly. I know it's not motor oil and it's full synthetic now, but you get my drift.


That's a Fiat engine and Fiat is known for its unreliability.

Buy a cheap Japanese or Korean car. Hyundai, Kia, Toyota, Mazda, Honda.

For hybrids, Prius would be the best option.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

First, don't drive for Uber. Drive a taxi. If you want to drive for Uber, then drive a $7000 Prius or a $14,000 Minivan. Minivans are great for XL.
You are from SF. I pocketed clean $85,000 AFTER ALL EXPENSES driving a taxi last year.

Former SF Taxi driver currently teaching Mathematics and Physics :smiles:🚖🚕


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Honda Pilot ‘14-‘17(your price range) for an reliable rideshare XL vehicle. However if you just want more room go with the Camry Hybrid at your budget you could get a relatively new one like a 2018


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Honda Pilot '14-'17(your price range) for an reliable rideshare XL vehicle. However if you just want more room go with the Camry Hybrid at your budget you could get a relatively new one like a 2018


Smart rideshare drivers think business and drive minivans for XL. Minivans have an awesome 3rd row, and they have plenty of cargo space even when the 3rd row is used. Mid size SUVs are never good XL vehicles. Big families will cancel on the Honda pilot and Toyota Highlander.
Thats the perfect XL machine.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Smart rideshare drivers think business and drive minivans for XL. Minivans have an awesome 3rd row, and they have plenty of cargo space even when the 3rd row is used. Mid size SUVs are never good XL vehicles. Big families will cancel on the Honda pilot and Toyota Highlander.
> Thats the perfect XL machine.
> 
> View attachment 410825


OP stated SUV the minivan is a better XL option. A hybrid for just X would be superior to both. However OP currently wants a SUV &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> OP stated SUV the minivan is a better XL option. A hybrid for just X would be superior to both. However OP currently wants a SUV &#129335;‍♂


2020 Toyota Highlander V6 Hybrid has an mpg of 36 city, 35 highway. That mpg is way better than a 4 Cylinder Ford Fusion or Toyota Camry. Hard to believe, but Toyota has done it. Too bad Highlander's 3rd row is useless.
Chrysler Pacifica hybrid looks cool on paper. But I wouldn't trust a Chrysler product.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> 2020 Toyota Highlander V6 Hybrid has an mpg of 36 city, 35 highway. That mpg is way better than a 4 Cylinder Ford Fusion or Toyota Camry. Hard to believe, but Toyota has done it. Too bad Highlander's 3rd row is useless.
> Chrysler Pacifica hybrid looks cool on paper. But I wouldn't trust a Chrysler product.


New 2020 Highlanders are expensive and certainly out of op's budget unless he finance. I personally drive a RAV4 and a believer of Toyota's products.

Imho though the Pilot is superior to the Highlander. The mpg difference is due to Toyota offering two versions of the Highlander one with a lower horsepower and one with similar horsepower to the Pilot.

The Pilot is roomier and slightly nicer to most people so it gets my recommendation over Highlander, if price is the same.


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

prius older the better


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The car I bought specifically for Uber was a Mitsubishi Outlander ES. XL qualified for 6 pax, front wheel drive only for high mpg.

In retrospect, the XL trips don't really seem worthwhile to me.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> New 2020 Highlanders are expensive and certainly out of op's budget unless he finance. I personally drive a RAV4 and a believer of Toyota's products.
> 
> Imho though the Pilot is superior to the Highlander. The mpg difference is due to Toyota offering two versions of the Highlander one with a lower horsepower and one with similar horsepower to the Pilot.
> 
> The Pilot is roomier and slightly nicer to most people so it gets my recommendation over Highlander, if price is the same.


I have had Fords and Cadillacs all my life so I don't know much about Japanese cars. I'll take your word.:smiles:


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I run an auto repair shop for a living, been a manager since 2003, I’ve been a mechanic since 1989, and ASE/L1 Master Certified since 1995.

First of all don’t buy new, it will be destroyed in short order.
Go for something in the 50,000 mile range.
The prior owner already took the brunt of the depreciation hit, but if you buy the right car, 50k on the odometer will still leave you with plenty of life left.

These are the cars we see very few repairs on 

Accord
Civic
Camry
Prius

And read up on how to calculate total vehicle operational costs.
If you’re counting fuel as your only cost you’re not doing business accounting properly.

I have a number of advantages that most drivers don’t have, being a shop manager, being a mechanic and being able to get parts at cost.

It cost me $.25 a mile to operate and only $.11 of that cost is for fuel.
The bigger percentage the $.14 per mile, are other costs, hidden and delayed costs that you can’t see on a regular basis, but nonetheless do exist.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> These have been known to make the most profit
> 
> View attachment 410699


Orlando for taxi Vs X it's about double.

a taxi van here can't charge more than a sedan so XL is a lot closer to taxis then X is.


----------

